# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng

## quan4747

Lenovo Z4070 có thể là chiếc laptop tầm trung giải trí chuẩn nhất hiện nay mà mình từng dùng đó, từ khi chuyển sang dùng nó thì hài lòng hầu hết mọi mặt luôn .Màn hình Full HD trên kích thước 14” nên hình ảnh sắc nét và chi tiết hình ảnh chân thật đến tuyệt vời .Khả năng tái tạo màu sắc của màn hình rất tốt, độ sáng và độ tương phản cao nên hình ảnh rất có chiều sâu xem phim chơi game rất sướng mắt .


Âm thanh Home threater dolby tích hợp trên Z4070 mạnh mẽ,sống động nhờ nó mà loa ngoài cho chất lượng âm thanh to,rõ và trong trẻo nên không cần phải sắm thêm loa ngoài mà vẫn xem phim ổn và chơi game tốt .


Máy được trang bị card đồ họa rời NVIDIA 840M 4GB cho phiê bản dùng chip i5,i7 nên xử lý đồ họa cực tốt và cho khung hình chơi game rất ổn định .Z4070 là dòng laptop tầm trung phù hợp phân khúc người dùng phổ thông có nhu cầu sắm 1 laptop dùng để giải trí ,chơi game và tất nhiên là cả công việc nữa


​

----------


## thanhluantm

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*

Em này mình đang dùng và thật sự rất hài lòng về ẻm, mua đáng đồng tiền bát gạo lắm. Hôm bữa mình lấy con Z50 (khoái màn hình to với có thêm bàn phím số để làm excel) và từ bữa giờ cứ ôm ẻm cày game với phim suốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Phê không chịu nổi luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## sangdv

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*




> Em này mình đang dùng và thật sự rất hài lòng về ẻm, mua đáng đồng tiền bát gạo lắm. Hôm bữa mình lấy con Z50 (khoái màn hình to với có thêm bàn phím số để làm excel) và từ bữa giờ cứ ôm ẻm cày game với phim suốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Phê không chịu nổi luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Cho em hỏi là ở ngoài em này vỏ có mấy màu vậy ạ? Con màu bạc thì có đẹp không nhỉ? Mình đang khoái lắm, với lại cho em cái cảm nhận về pin với, trâu trâu tí thì tốt luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## minhhai1307

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*




> Cho em hỏi là ở ngoài em này vỏ có mấy màu vậy ạ? Con màu bạc thì có đẹp không nhỉ? Mình đang khoái lắm, với lại cho em cái cảm nhận về pin với, trâu trâu tí thì tốt luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Màu thì hôm trước đi lựa em chỉ để ý là có màu trắng với màu bạc thì phải, nên em hốt màu bạc luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Pin thì rất ok đấy, xài nhu cầu bình thường như sinh viên làm bài hay thuyết trình thì 5-6 tiếng vô tư. Lenovo nổi tiếng là pin tro bầu, ah nhầm trâu bò mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ledinh121189

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*




> Màu thì hôm trước đi lựa em chỉ để ý là có màu trắng với màu bạc thì phải, nên em hốt màu bạc luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Pin thì rất ok đấy, xài nhu cầu bình thường như sinh viên làm bài hay thuyết trình thì 5-6 tiếng vô tư. Lenovo nổi tiếng là pin tro bầu, ah nhầm trâu bò mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Vậy chắc em cũng hốt màu bạc giống bác quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Mà hôm trước bác mua ở đâu ấy nhỉ, em đang ở Hà Nội mà chưa biết nên mua chỗ nào nữa.

----------


## linktac

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*




> Vậy chắc em cũng hốt màu bạc giống bác quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Mà hôm trước bác mua ở đâu ấy nhỉ, em đang ở Hà Nội mà chưa biết nên mua chỗ nào nữa.


Mình cũng Hà Nội nè, hôm trước thì mình mua bên Phúc Anh, mà hình như thấy Pico cũng có á, bạn xem chỗ nào gần nhà thì mua. Mua nhớ check màn hình xem đẹp không nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Với lại được bảo hành 2 năm nên cũng không phải lăn tăn gì nhiều đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## danlongthanh

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 - cỗ máy giải trí đa năng*




> Mình cũng Hà Nội nè, hôm trước thì mình mua bên Phúc Anh, mà hình như thấy Pico cũng có á, bạn xem chỗ nào gần nhà thì mua. Mua nhớ check màn hình xem đẹp không nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Với lại được bảo hành 2 năm nên cũng không phải lăn tăn gì nhiều đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Ok ạ, tks bác nhiều nhé, chúc bác ngày mới vui vẻ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

